# Tran Sport 24SVT pics !!



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a few pics to drewl over  Me and TV are supposed to fish her next Monday....I'll report back after running her in West Matty  Oh...for those of you on FB...you can go to Tran Sport Boats wall page and see more pics......Enjoy


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Those are nice.....???


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> Those are nice.....???


Your too quick...LOL Look now


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I take it back.... Lol

Thats a nice rig

What motor?

It'll be interesting to see the #s on her.

What are the round access covers to, on the trsnsom?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

From talking to TV today, it looks like she's drafting about 7".We'll tape measure her on Monday.Reguardless......that's shallow for a big boat ! I'll put her to the test of the big water of West Matty on Monday


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

here's 1 more


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

GOOD looking boat!!


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my 2480 XLR8, which I'm extremely happy with, but I must admit, I am a bit jealous! Sweet Ride!


----------



## scuba134 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very Nice!!!! gotta have it!!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI....The one in the pics has a 300 Etec on the back ! There is another one that is getting rigged at the moment that has a 250 SHO on it....this one is going down south ( Pt Mansfield....I think ? ) to be used as a guide boat.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I cant wait to see Capt Mike Kubeckas! He tested his last week


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

CoastalObession said:


> I cant wait to see Capt Mike Kubeckas! He tested his last week


Really??? I thought Tran just got the first one rigged and in the water 2 days ago.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

are those drain holes out the back big enough or will water pile up in the boat slowly draining out when washing or if you took a wave over the bow? interesting design of the cat part...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

cobrayakker said:


> Really??? I thought Tran just got the first one rigged and in the water 2 days ago.


Was at the shop the last 2 days : The cat in the pics is TV's.....it has a 300 Etec on her.There is another cat that is getting finished ( being rigged ) that has a SHO on the back that is going down south to another guide.The trailer from the one in the pics was used for the one that is being finished up.Trailer for cat in pics will be in today.Don't know anything about Kubekas new rig......have'nt heard ( and did not ask ).But.........22 SVT should be ready in about 3 months


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> are those drain holes out the back big enough or will water pile up in the boat slowly draining out when washing or if you took a wave over the bow? interesting design of the cat part...


Drains are big enough.I have the same drains in my F23.Last week, I Tripletailed w/ white caps in West Matty.Took a few over the bow :biggrin: and backed down into some big ones and did not have any issues w/ water draining out the back once I got her going forward.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Take some pics of her sitting in the water.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Doubleover said:


> Take some pics of her sitting in the water.


Will do.TV was talking about finding a shallow bar and doing some experimenting. LOL


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is donny dealing E-tecs now?


----------



## black drom (Mar 19, 2007)

Capt'n Scott, that's a beautiful boat! great hull you're gonna love it. spot me 30 min leavin' the harbor monday headin for mid grnds mornin in my 20svt/honda 150!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

eesmike said:


> This is my 2480 XLR8, which I'm extremely happy with, but I must admit, I am a bit jealous! Sweet Ride!


 Nice boat but the cat i like better because you can run shallower but yours is more of a go fast boat


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Report*

Capt. Reeh... Any new reports on this girl? Any pics in the water? Performance numbers?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

WRECKER said:


> Capt. Reeh... Any new reports on this girl? Any pics in the water? Performance numbers?


Me and TV did not take her out on Monday  But....I'll report back when I take her out


----------



## Capt. Chip (Jun 28, 2011)

*24 SVT*

If anyone is interested in checking it out, the new 24 SVT will be at Rockport Marine for a few days starting Wed. afternoon. We encourage demos. The boat and 300 Evinrude is an awesome combo.


----------



## Rockportmarine (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of the 240SVT.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the boat at rest? Showing the draft??


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

HOw bout on top running depth and hole shot? Would you consider this a skinny running boat?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I like all but the motor . 7" is prob about right. My 21 drafts 7-7.5" with the 250 on back and loaded minus the measuring stick man lol.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

GREAT looking boat and motor!!! Happy 4th to all!!!!!!!!! S&S


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sure looks like it rides high in the bow for a cat.....


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> Sure looks like it rides high in the bow for a cat.....


X2, was wondering about that myself!?!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Sure looks like it rides high in the bow for a cat.....


Thats just the SVT design. My 200SVT looks like that when you see it running, but when you are in it , it is running just slightly bow up when trimmed out. That is why they are very dry. The SVT hull is more like two small V hulls connected together, that is why the front V's are out of the water when running just like a V hull. I think the 240 is going to be the best riding 24' cat out there. It may not be the fastest, but the ride will make up for that.


----------



## Capt. Chip (Jun 28, 2011)

We originally ran 52 with three guys and a half load of fuel. Changed the prop and got 55 at 5600 rpm. The boat gets up really quick, and is exceptionally dry and smooth. It sits at rest in 5". It will still be in Rockport on Tuesday. Well worth the ride and decide for yourself. I orderd one based on the demo performance (without a raised console), and I think Rockport Marine has two in the production line.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

She's sitting out front at rockport marine. Saw it a few hours ago.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

dropped by RPM sunday and looked at it through the fence............good looking boat.


----------



## Rockportmarine (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of the Tran Sport 240SVT at rest. We don't have an accurate measurement of true draft at rest, but it does draft very shallow. In this photo the boat is floating and we were having to hold the boat in place to keep it from being blown up on some shell.


----------



## scuba134 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hows the holeshot when its drafting that shallow!!!!


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

scuba134 said:


> Hows the holeshot when its drafting that shallow!!!!


Really....you have to ask that ? Must be new...here's a tip.
It depends whether you are on hard sand/mud botom or soft bottom. If it is soft....up immediately, if its hard little more skill involved with tim tabs down and steering wheel cut to one side to allow boat to pop up quicker. I can tell you by experience I have owned flats poling boats and this bay boat want dissapoint you in shallow flats or rough bay conditions. My 20SVT will scare you! You better know what your doing running this rig.
I have seen Baby cats and another 20 SVT on the mud and they still get up. Stupidity abuses a boat....experience gets you out of a jam.


----------



## scuba134 (Jun 22, 2011)

lightnj said:


> Really....you have to ask that ? Must be new...here's a tip.
> It depends whether you are on hard sand/mud botom or soft bottom. If it is soft....up immediately, if its hard little more skill involved with tim tabs down and steering wheel cut to one side to allow boat to pop up quicker. I can tell you by experience I have owned flats poling boats and this bay boat want dissapoint you in shallow flats or rough bay conditions. My 20SVT will scare you! You better know what your doing running this rig.
> I have seen Baby cats and another 20 SVT on the mud and they still get up. Stupidity abuses a boat....experience gets you out of a jam.


Cause im in the market for my first boat and trying to learn as much as i can before i decide on my boat. I go out all the time with my buddy on his illusion and ive been on a baby cat once. Im leaning toward the 22' svt when it comes out, 24 i a little to big for me.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

lightnj said:


> ...Must be new...here's a tip.


Sez the guy with 29 posts...

Lots of guys come on here to learn stuff, me included, and could get through the day just fine without the "attitude", especially from some newbie with 29 freakin' posts.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

lightnj said:


> Really....you have to ask that ? Must be new...here's a tip.
> It depends whether you are on hard sand/mud botom or soft bottom. If it is soft....up immediately, if its hard little more skill involved with tim tabs down and steering wheel cut to one side to allow boat to pop up quicker. I can tell you by experience I have owned flats poling boats and this bay boat want dissapoint you in shallow flats or rough bay conditions. My 20SVT will scare you! You better know what your doing running this rig.
> I have seen Baby cats and another 20 SVT on the mud and they still get up. Stupidity abuses a boat....experience gets you out of a jam.


Ok. There was no reason to be a *****. For one you have no room to talk about being new, for two it was not a dumb question and honestly I would like to know. And finally remember the golden rule from first grade????. Yeah try to follow it


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Tailshot said:


> Sez the guy with 29 posts...
> 
> Lots of guys come on here to learn stuff, me included, and could get through the day just fine without the "attitude", especially from some newbie with 29 freakin' posts.


X2


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Rockportmarine said:


> Here is a picture of the Tran Sport 240SVT at rest. We don't have an accurate measurement of true draft at rest, but it does draft very shallow. In this photo the boat is floating and we were having to hold the boat in place to keep it from being blown up on some shell.


Is it just me or does the console looks as far forward as a crabbing boat?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Sure looks like it rides high in the bow for a cat.....


I think 300hp would raise the bow on just about anything.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> I think 300hp would raise the bow on just about anything.


Not any moreso than a 225 or 250 for most of today's outboards... Same block and often same weight.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

lightnj said:


> Really....you have to ask that ? Must be new...here's a tip.
> It depends whether you are on hard sand/mud botom or soft bottom. If it is soft....up immediately, if its hard little more skill involved with tim tabs down and steering wheel cut to one side to allow boat to pop up quicker. I can tell you by experience I have owned flats poling boats and this bay boat want dissapoint you in shallow flats or rough bay conditions. My 20SVT will scare you! You better know what your doing running this rig.
> I have seen Baby cats and another 20 SVT on the mud and they still get up. Stupidity abuses a boat....experience gets you out of a jam.





Tailshot said:


> Sez the guy with 29 posts...
> 
> Lots of guys come on here to learn stuff, me included, and could get through the day just fine without the "attitude", especially from some newbie with 29 freakin' posts.





Treble J said:


> X2


You're all a bunch of "newbies".....:biggrin:


----------



## sneddy_2000 (Apr 23, 2011)

*New Boat*

Looks like it will hold lot's of fish. I like those colors too.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

How well does it turn ? does it perform similar to the babycat ? It would be an awesome big boat if it can do what the babycat can do. Post some videos if yall got them


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice rig for sure.. Looks like room for all the buds. Any numbers on it yet?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

*And you wern't at one time???*



Bocephus said:


> You're all a bunch of "newbies".....:biggrin:


 Everyone was a newbie at one time or another......


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Tailshot said:


> Sez the guy with 29 posts...
> 
> Lots of guys come on here to learn stuff, me included, and could get through the day just fine without the "attitude", especially from some newbie with 29 freakin' posts.


X2


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just because the guy has a minimal amount of posts doesnt mean he has no idea of what he is talking about. His join date super cedes yours...which means youre the newbie.

Amazing boat.


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

*He asked...just helping the guy out with facts..*

Let me know if you want to discuss in further detail.h:


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Did Tran supply the soap and towel with that tub, or did you have to buy it?






JK
Nice rig


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very Very Nice!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Any reports on speed #'s yet on a 240 and a 220?


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/240SVT.htm
​


----------

